# What would you do- new TT500 or furbish Pro 200



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I have a Pro 200 xls (2 dog) system. Probably needs to go to TT or Collar Clinic for a refurbish or I could purchase a new G2 Pro (200 or 500).

Assuming money is the not the key player (but a factor) what is the best option for an amatuer trainer , H-tester, hunter?

As a note I have been happy with the Pro 200, so that is not the issue.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

just sent on my pro 100 to get re worked I checked pricing of me buying batteries and installing them my self or have tt re work both units and I sent it to them 
but I still want a new g2 maybe this fall

Steve see you this spring and summer 

David Jansma


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Collar clinic, they are a double sawbuck or so cheaper than TT on rebuilds.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm not saying this because I sell collars, but TT seems to have worked some of the kinks out of the G2. I know several people that have them and have had no problems and love them. And IMO the G2 can't be beat for features like the small receiver and quick 2 hour charge. Did I mention that I sell them for less than anyone? :wink:


----------



## taggbro (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm an amatuer and am very pleased with the 500 g2.

I wanted the ability to use the audible noise option for callback for my shorthair. I have the two dog model (one for the gsp and one for the lab).

I also rarely use the burn but need it occasionally. The 18 levels of nick are priceless to me though.

If money isn't an issue, buy the 500 g2.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

Don't forget in your calculation that TT will give you a nice discount, 30 or 35 percent if memory serves me right, if you turn in your old unit when you buy a new one.
You need to figure this into your decision.

Mark


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark is correct. When my Flyway Special had to go in for repairs, I got a good deal on a Pro 500, and traded the Flyway. Got a new 2 year warranty.


----------

